# Apparently The Lion King was just an act of pure plagiarism



## Jiehfeng (Sep 22, 2019)

Maybe some of you already knew, but this is my first time hearing about this particular case thanks to Reddit.



> *Striking similarities between Kimba The White Lion (1965) and Lion King (1994). "488 Japanese cartoonists and animators signed a petition accusing Disney of plagiarism and demanding that they give due credit to Tezuka (writer)"*



​









It's not surprising as many of their big movies and stories are basically adaptations of certain dark novels, but if you watched the video above, I'm sure you wouldn't have expected such an uncanny similarity if you didn't know this beforehand. And this is not an "adaptation", it's plagiarism.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 28, 2019)

I thought this was well known since the dawn of time.


----------



## OneAngryGamer (Oct 10, 2019)

Snugglevixen said:


> I thought this was well known since the dawn of time.


Same here, everyone and their grandfathers heard of that decades ago. Was never a secret.


----------



## Deleted member 507653 (Oct 19, 2019)

Dang that's really interesting and I never knew about this until I read your post. Companies always put on a nice face but it's a good reminder that most are after profit.

Thanks for sharing :-)


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 30, 2019)

Somewhere at Disney HQ -mid 90's-

Disney Employee: Hey boss! Do you think they'll realize that we stole this story?
Disney Boss: Just slap a bit of _implicit _incest and we're good to go.
Disney Employee: Jeez boss! You sure is the best! Hey everybody, give it up for our boss! Hurray! A true american hero is born! Yay!

On the matter... I remember being a child in the mid 90's and this was already a topic of discussion.
It's nothing new.

What I didn't knew is that the Japanese all they're demanding is that Disney credits Tezuka.
Unbelievable.

Are there any news on Disney's position on this?


----------

